# que he de dormirme en ella los hombres no supieron



## Margarita*

Kann mir jemand helfen diese Gedichtzeile auf Deutsch zu übersetzen:

"que he de dormirme en ella los hombres no supieron"

Ich habe begonnen mit "Die Menschen ahnten nicht, dass...". Schwierigkeiten habe ich mit dem ersten Teil "...he de dormirme en ella..."

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## muycuriosa

Margarita* said:


> "que he de dormirme en ella los hombres no supieron"
> 
> Ich habe begonnen mit "Die Menschen ahnten nicht, dass...". Schwierigkeiten habe ich mit dem ersten Teil "...he de dormirme en ella..."


 
Hallo Margarita,
   wenn ich wüsste, auf wen sich 'ella' bezieht, wäre es einfacher ... Vielleicht kannst du das nachliefern.

Mein Versuch - je nach Kontext:
'dass ich in ihr (???) / darin (???) einschlafen muss, erfuhren die Männer / die Menschen nicht'

Soviel ich weiß, ist 'haber de' eine Möglichkeit, 'müssen' auszudrücken. Etwas seltsam jedoch, dass 'he de' im Präsens steht, obwohl 'supieron' doch indefinido ist ...

Saludos,
  muycuriosa


----------



## ErOtto

"Ella" es la Tierra... Los Sonetos de la Muerte, Gabriela Mistral

véase http://www.los-poetas.com/e/mist1.htm

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

Hi Marga, curiosa,

wie vorhin erwähnt ist "ella" die Erde. Dem zu folge Müsste die Übersetzung so etwas wie

Dass ich dort schlafen müsste/sollte, haben die Menschen nicht geahnt/gewusst

sein.

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## Wernazuma

Ich sehe nicht, warum es nicht einfach "Dass ich auf ihr schlafen muss, haben die Menschen nicht geahnt" sein sollte.
Freier könnte man auch "auf nackter Erde" schreiben, denke ich; hängt davon ab, wie wortgetreu die Übersetzung sein muss


----------



## ErOtto

Wernazuma said:


> ...denke ich; hängt davon ab, wie wortgetreu die Übersetzung sein muss


 
Sehe ich auch so, deshalb hatte ich ja auch "so etwas wie...sein" geschrieben


----------

